# One of my latest "Katties"



## wombat (Dec 9, 2012)

Made from Rock Maple and American Walnut.

FWY slingshots are called catapults (cattie for short) or shanghais here, where the shanghai comes from I have no idea? So the "Kattie" is my attempt at marketing i.e. I'm Kookaburra katties!! :)

[attachment=14431]

[attachment=14432]


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats cool nice work. Rick


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice design, good marketing idea also.


----------

